
Modern computing owes everything to one man, and it's not who you're thinking - sf_gimo
http://media.bemyapp.com/douglas-engelbart/?utm_source=bemyapp&utm_medium=ycombin&utm_content=&utm_campaign=media
======
dalke
I do not like the title.

We can recognize Engelbart and his influence without diminishing the many
other people who contributed to modern computing.

Speaking of which, the touch screen, which is definitely part of modern
computing, did not come out of SRI.

